# Do cats know fire/candles are dangerous?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I like to light scented candles, I usually put them where I can see them on my dresser or on a kitchen counter. My cats have never tried to swat them to knock them over, but.......

It still makes me nervous. Do cats know fire is dangerous? If they went up to it and felt the heat, would they back away? I'm always scared one will stick his face in it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have a wood burning fireplace and when I lit it this afternoon, Coco my new foster failure (ok, I'll admit it) went RUNNING! I think she has never seen fire before or if she had, she had a bad experience with it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love candles but my fosters just wouldn't leave them alone. My honey gave me 
the fake candles that run on batteries and flicker like the real thing. They do have 
ones you can put a scent in them too.

I love real flowers too but they wont leave those alone either. Humph...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

My girls like candles more then what is good for them. :/ It's gotten a little better, but for the most part I just don't light them anymore.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My guys always stayed away from the hot.... but then I noticed everytime I lit a scented candle (cheap or expensive didn't matter)... MowMow got a really runny nose. No more candles 


Mitts, same thing here... I'm not allowed flowers either.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Our kitten tried to climb into the Woodstove, when it was running!!! OMG


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

My boyfriend left a candle on the counter one day to combat the litterbox odors. Pepper went to invest and sniff the candle. Not sure if she realized what happened, but she's perfectly fine minus a few curly eyebrows on her face. I only noticed after it happened.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

List of things I cannot have because of Nala, the curious cat who would rather walk away with burned nose and no whiskers than to have not smelled or tasted something:

Any open flame
Houseplants, including cactus
Cut flowers
Silk flowers
Christmas wreaths or garland
Pine cones


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I burn candles every day/night, but they're all in something - or in a location - that the girls can't knock over - or get their tails in. And if these candles get knocked over, they put themselves out and the wax doesn't burn you (safe around children). Even if I go next door for a few minutes, though, I put them out. My girls are totally uninterested in them.


----------



## dreamangl686 (Jun 20, 2011)

pumpkin learned her lesson with a candle when she was very young and curious... thank goodness she didn't really get hurt. the others leave them alone. i light candles all the time. i just don't leave them on the floor or on their favorite climbing spots.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Peaches lit her tail once from a candle I had on the counter....IN a deep hurricane style container...
The only thing I can think off, is she curled her fluffy tail at the wrong time, in the wrong place...
I grabbed her and snuffed out the fire...luckily all that was wounded was her pride!! Scared the crap out of me!
So I very seldom light any real candles, like M&T, I use the little battery lit ones now!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

My cats have never shown any interest in them and I have candles lit pretty regularly. I think it just depends on the cat...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> We have a wood burning fireplace and when I lit it this afternoon, Coco my new foster failure (ok, I'll admit it).


Hahaha you weren't foolin anyone marcia (wink, wink!!) 

Back to the post....I think some would be intrigued..and might try and touch it or knock it over...your best bet....hurricane lamps or flameless...I have both. The flameless really do flicker like real candles, and hurricane lamps go over real candles or even the flameless...just depends on if you like scented burning candles


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah looks like I'll have to be extra careful! Not sure I trust them around flame anymore.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

FYI:

Candle Fire Safety


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

As is the trend with my cats, Newt couldn't care less about candles, so she leaves them alone. Newton, the permanent crazy kitten, is curious about everything, so he will hover around candles, sniff them, and try to swat the flame with his paws. I only use tea lights that are recessed in a holder so that it isn't completely exposed. And of course, I never ever leave any of my cats alone when there's a candle burning.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

I have hurricane lamps for when the power goes out. I also have candle lanterns, I do Revoultionary War reenacting and can use the same candle laterns I use for that. I still always worry about Rex and Regina accidentaly knocking them over.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Skittles will leave candles alone. I have a fish tank that she doesn't get up on, that I put the candle on. I also have tea light, also a warmer that you put the candles in. I also don't leave my candles alone, always put them out when I leave my apartment for more than a few minutes. I agree that it does depend on the cat. I would see if your cat would leave candles alone, if your cat investigates, watch him/her, praise the cat if he /she leaves it alone. If not, I would tell the cat "no, hot". Then praise him/her for listening and leaving the candle alone. They will learn to leave the candles alone.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I burn candles every day/night, but they're all in something - or in a location - that the girls can't knock over - or get their tails in. And if these candles get knocked over, they put themselves out and the wax doesn't burn you (safe around children). Even if I go next door for a few minutes, though, I put them out. My girls are totally uninterested in them.


Where did you get these candles, marie73? I would like to see if they are here in Bremerton.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're all through PartyLite candles. I've been to so many parties, I finally had to stop going. I probably have enough tealight candles to last me four months, and that's burning one every day!

PartyLite - Home

The cat and bird is my very favorite. :grin:


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine have never shown any specific interest or curiosity in lit candles, but I never leave candles lit in a room I'm not occupying either. If I have to run to the bathroom I move the candle somewhere the cats can't get to it and get my business done fast.

One of the random items that Choco-cat presented me with was a tea light type candle. She's the cat I'd be most concerned about around lit candles because she's so curious.

@Marcia: Congrats on your foster failure! ...I'm keeping this on the DL, lest I speak too soon, but I have a feeling that Choco-cat makes 6. ;-)


----------

